# chevy cruze warranty



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

a salesman at my local chevy dealer mentioned the warranty they offer on the Cruze will help bring customers since the warranty time frame is such a long time, not too sure what to think about it 

this is the warranty:

Bumper to bumper - 3 years/36,000 miles 
Powertrain - 5 years/100,000 miles 
Corrosion - 6 years/100,000 miles 
Roadside assistance - 5 years/100,000 miles


How well does this warranty compare to other newer comparable models out?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...for me, the *real* test is whether, and how well, GM _actually_ "backs-up" their promises (warranties).

...the "basic" 3years/36,000 miles warranty is the "same old stuff" of the _old_ GM.

...the "extended" powertrain 5years/100,000 miles warranty is the _new_ GM's response to KIA and Chrysler warranties.

...the "long" roadside assistance 5years/100,000 miles is basically (a) needed to support the powertrain warranty and (b) a marketing *gimmick* to "tow" you back to a GM dealership, instead of you going to Pep Boys™ or Checker™, when problems occur (IMHO).


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The 5yr/100k miles was started in 2006. I know because I owned both an 05 Equinox and then an 06 Cobalt and they started the program in 2006 on all models. This really has nothing to do with "new" GM.

But as 70AARCUDA said, it was in response to foreign manufacturers, and GM currently has the best warranty in place.

The 3yr/36k covers everything thats not wear-based. (doesnt cover tires, brake pads, user damage, etc.)

The 5yr/100k covers engine, transmission, anything involved with the drivetrain which is actually quite a bit and can get pretty expensive if any part were to fail.

Now yes your dealer will likely give you the run around when you try to file warranty repair.. they dont really make any money on those so if you don't know the service advisors they'll likely try to get you to pay for something, thats their job.. but a quick call to GM regional or better yet, go to a non-sleazy dealership (they're far and few in between but there are some)


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> The 5yr/100k miles was started in 2006. I know because I owned both an 05 Equinox and then an 06 Cobalt and they started the program in 2006 on all models. This really has nothing to do with "new" GM.


5 Year 100K started in 2007 for all US GM models

Cobalts and Aveos had a 5 year 60K in 2005 and 2006


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Is the warranty for the Cruze detailed somewhere on the internet? I looked in the Owner's Manual, but found nothing. I'd like to read it in detail if it is available before ordering a new Cruze. I searched here, but only found threads that had warranty issues. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah and a good dealership experience is more important I would say than the numbers on your warranty. When I had spider cracks develop on my front fender on the civic the dealership covered it under goodwill even though they could have just as easily denied the warranty claim. They also took care of a couple other non warranty issues for me as well as free. 

My experience with the G6 however hasn't been as good just because I couldn't find a dealership as good as my local Honda one at the time. Both have very similar numbers on paper when it comes to warranty 3/30K bumper to bumper and 5/60K powertrain


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

The warranty is no better or no worse than any other non luxury car maker. The exception is Hyundai who go to 5 years on basic.

Luxury cars (including BuicK) usually have 4 year basic coverage.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Is the warranty for the Cruze detailed somewhere on the internet? I looked in the Owner's Manual, but found nothing. I'd like to read it in detail if it is available before ordering a new Cruze. I searched here, but only found threads that had warranty issues. Thanks.
> 
> Jim


I don't know if it's posted anywhere online but all GM vehicles come with a separate warranty manual. It's the shape of the owner's manual but much thinner.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> I don't know if it's posted anywhere online but all GM vehicles come with a separate warranty manual. It's the shape of the owner's manual but much thinner.


That's what I was looking for. I'll check GM's sites for something.


----------

